# funny: 6 weeks old molly fry feeding time :)



## fishy100 (Jul 6, 2015)

They have such a good appetite*


https://youtu.be/LTfz0YgiZJM


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

def hungry lil guys!


----------



## fishy100 (Jul 6, 2015)

Recently I added them to my 60 gallon community tank, together with tiger barbs, angelfish, large guramis, tetras, ...
They are doing great altuough they are only 1inch size...


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Very nice little guys! I love voracious eaters.


----------



## fishy100 (Jul 6, 2015)

Thanks


----------

